# Can anyone id this theme?



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I have it installed. It use to work now it says it's not compiled correctly. If you can find a link I'll owe you forever!

Edit: I found the theme on deviantart!!!
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=cm9+aokp#/d53n0mw


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Nav2?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, I've searched that and can't find it anywhere. The apk has a completely different name.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Now the theme will apply again
I would still be grateful if someone could find the thread/site it was released on!


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you pull the apk and pm it to me? I like the look of it lol. I'm searching also.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

When it says it's not properly compiled you have to apply the system default theme and reboot. It will then apply. Unless you are running BAMF then the theme chooser in other ROMs is still funky.


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Ever figure out this theme name?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

+1


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

To be honest to the OP I would not post this theme. Find out who made it if possible then ask if they care you post it. Reason being I can tell some icons are from kgills CM7 themes, some are from AAA android users on deviant art and others are from other themes. Just don't want to see people flipping on you but I would love to know the theme as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> To be honest to the OP I would not post this theme. Find out who made it if possible then ask if they care you post it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Isn't that the whole point of this thread?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

AmericanCon said:


> Isn't that the whole point of this thread?


Um I'm saying pulling the .apk and posting might end up in the themer getting pissed off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

I said pm it. Which is perfectly fine.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

AmericanCon said:


> I said pm it. Which is perfectly fine.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

AmericanCon said:


> I said pm it. Which is perfectly fine.


Not really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Or you could stop bickering and go back to figuring out which theme it is...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't realize you said PM but regardless its courtesy to the themer if it is paid not to share and if it is free to make sure they don't care about posting it. Because I can tell that's more than one themers work. Which brings me to a conclusion, especially since no one knows where to find it , that it was made for personal use. I've taken numerous themes and edited them and made tweaks. I never send them to anyone though. I'm just saying be careful I don't want to sit here and Starr issues just don't want issues being started because of this on the OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Decompile the apk using apktool and check the package name in androidmanifest.xml, then google the package name.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't see the harm in privately sharing something via pm. If it is paid then yes, there is an issue but if someone made it for personal use, no harm done.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Like previously said, the statusbar icons look like kgill's. I'm unsure of the home screen icons though.

My best guess would be a kgill theme. Those are his status bar icons and he tends to include suits and classy attributes in his themes. (Think Barney from HIMYM)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

The theme wasn't anywhere hidden when I downloaded it. If we can find the name/source then everyone can bask in the glory. When every I get the chance to use pc again I'll do what everyone has been saying. Can anyone do a reverse image search on the preview?


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

The status bar icons are def. the following:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kgill7.theme.Deuces

Don't know for the whole theme. Perhaps he released an updated one for CM9/CM10. This is from a CM7 theme though. I would contact KGill and ask him.


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, there's a good chance that setup came from http://justreveal.net/ and someone just compiled it into a theme.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

The only thing Google Image Search comes back with is the suit wallpaper...no info on the theme


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> The only thing Google Image Search comes back with is the suit wallpaper...no info on the theme


Thanks

I feel like I may have gotten it from just reveal...wish I could remember


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Decompile the apk using apktool and check the package name in androidmanifest.xml, then google the package name.


If you haven't tried this yet, it will most likely work.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

The only CM10 posted on just reveal is fresh and clean from Kgill. Its probably from deviant art somewhere. Guaranteed it was someone using it for themselves

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Found the theme, updated the op with a link to the source


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

To bad its hdpi wont look as good as it could and I use to have that theme but mine was more colorful, his other version didnt even realize since he blacked this one out.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh and if anyone has any other creative themes that work on aokp-jb and are free, feel free to list theme here with source to OP

I hate stock looking, colored in themes!
custom statusbars are a must.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Oh and if anyone has any other creative themes that work on aokp-jb and are free, feel free to list theme here with source to OP
> 
> I hate stock looking, colored in themes!
> custom statusbars are a must.


kgills fresh and clean is a great theme if you never saw that one its on playstore search kgill7


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> kgills fresh and clean is a great theme if you never saw that one its on playstore search kgill7


I've seen that actually. I don't use his work anymore for personal reasons. As much as I love his style and creativity.
I'm 100% not dissing him at all. I use to talk to him personally when I was a mod.
He just doesn't update as much as I would like him too, he's still top 2 on my list though.
Unfortunately the other artist only does personal NFR work


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I've seen that actually. I don't use his work anymore for personal reasons. As much as I love his style and creativity.
> I'm 100% not dissing him at all. I use to talk to him personally when I was a mod.
> He just doesn't update as much as I would like him too, he's still top 2 on my list though.
> Unfortunately the other artist only does personal NFR work


To be honest Ive been trying every theme out there even when i was on ICS and my favorite theme/themes are still by Sonny Sekhon. Lucid is pretty minimal and everything that can be themed is themed. Like google music is blacked out, google reader, a nice new grey and white keyboard. All of his themes are so in depth its crazy.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

This theme here will be awesome when released http://morgynbrytt.deviantart.com/#/d572y47


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> This theme here will be awesome when released http://morgynbrytt.d...t.com/#/d572y47


I'm not a fan of everything being so similar like that.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> This theme here will be awesome when released http://morgynbrytt.deviantart.com/#/d572y47


Looks dope.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love to be able to use the deuces icons that i bought, kgill still hasn't made them compatible with nova though.
I'm not desperate enough to apply each individual icon either.

oh well, the perfect theme is just deep under cover and waiting to be found!


----------

